# What is the Internet really like?



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Im planning to move to Agouza, Dokki or Mohaneseen and want to know what the Internet speed and reliability is like. I really want to get ADSL Internet i.e. going through a telephone line not the USB dongles.

What kind of speeds are you guys getting? Please could you run a speedtest by going to www.speedtest.net, Im just curious as Im a geek lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Im planning to move to Agouza, Dokki or Mohaneseen and want to know what the Internet speed and reliability is like. I really want to get ADSL Internet i.e. going through a telephone line not the USB dongles.
> 
> What kind of speeds are you guys getting? Please could you run a speedtest by going to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test, Im just curious as Im a geek lol


Hi Geek 

Mine input is not relevant whatsoever as I'm in Sharm and using an Etisalat dongle. But I was interested to know my speed anyway, so here's so info for you just for fun 

Download: 0.4 mb/s
Upload: 0.32 mb/s
Ping: 1432 ms
ISP: Etisalat Misr
2.9/5 stars
Server: Cairo
Distance: <50 mi

Think they got the distance well and truly wrong, but they worked out I was in Egypt at least


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Im planning to move to Agouza, Dokki or Mohaneseen and want to know what the Internet speed and reliability is like. I really want to get ADSL Internet i.e. going through a telephone line not the USB dongles.
> 
> What kind of speeds are you guys getting? Please could you run a speedtest by going to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test, Im just curious as Im a geek lol


You are going to Egypt for a month to do an intensive course and in between you are going to kit your apartment out like a boxing gym and spend all your time on the internet?!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Someone was asking the same question before, here's a link for it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/42486-internet-speed-cairo.html

I'd recommend a USB dongle connection for a short stay though.......

Good luck


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

The results are variable, some days/times are better than other, but on a whole they are pretty poor.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> The results are variable, some days/times are better than other, but on a whole they are pretty poor.




Strewth - I'm nearly dead in the water !!!!!!
:ranger:


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Now I'm home on Vodafone USB connection ... surpised at the result as I have exceeded my fair use limit and should be restricted!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am dead slow and stop!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Beatle said:


> You are going to Egypt for a month to do an intensive course and in between you are going to kit your apartment out like a boxing gym and spend all your time on the internet?!


Ha ha ha! That really made me laugh out loud! I'm a multi tasking kinda guy, I like to keep busy.

Wow looking at some of these speedtest results, some of you are getting slower than dialup!! How am I ever going to cope!


----------

